# French Fried Onion Rings.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Supposedly, I have the best recipe for rings ever invented. I'll try them first and report back. I've fixed them for years and never got the crisp, crunchy taste I've gotten at a few select joints. Mine tend to be on the soggy side,


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good. Can't wait to see/hear the results.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

I saw this on a cooking show once, cut onion into desired rings, soak in cold water a few mins, take box of pancake batter and mix to directions, dip onioin rings into wet pancake batter and then fry....they looked really good.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I'm makin a rest run tonight. Will get back tomorrow.


----------

